

Confessions of a Terrible Programmer - nickb
http://blog.kickin-the-darkness.com/2007/09/confessions-of-terrible-programmer.html

======
blogimus
This submission will probably never see the light of day now that it is buried
at least 160 days deep, but I really enjoyed reading it

